

GMail attachment hint with misleading message - hanifbbz
http://user.wordpress.com/2013/12/02/gmail/

======
Piskvorrr
I wonder why it's not done like the "undo send" feature (I'm aware that it
just delays the sending, so that it could be "undone"): "it seems that you
wanted to send this e-mail with attachments; do you want to go back and add
them?"

~~~
jmulder
I assume because the concept of those messages and the 'undo' action they
contain match. The message is a confirmation of sending and the action is to
undo sending. Having read the message once and learn about it allows you to
dismiss it in future interactions.

Moving this message of 'did you forget an attachment?' to that same message
would result in a mixed and unpredictable result -- unpredictable because you
didn't know you forgot about the attachment. You expect a confirmation
message, dismiss it (meaning you don't even look at it), but instead the
attachment message might have been shown there. You wouldn't have known.

~~~
Piskvorrr
That does sound confusing, yes. Perhaps what Thunderbird does, then: shows
such information bar as soon as one of the "attachment-related" words is found
in the message or subject.

------
hanifbbz
GMail is smart really. :-)

